# Convince me to switch



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

So, 

I can't make up my mind so I will post this here on the Shimano Forum and on the Colnago Forum and let the collective mind decide.

First of all as some of you know probably, I have too many bikes, all of them are setup in Shimano 7800

1 Colnago Extreme C, traditional, full 7800, 7850-C24-TU low profile tubulars
1 Colnago Extreme, Power traditional full 7800, 7850-C50-TU deep profile tubulars
1 Colnago Extreme Power sloping full 7800, 7850-C24-CL carbon clinchers ( that I would probably sell )

I also have a Colnago C-40, Campy Record 10, Campy Electron that I also love.

Now I just sold my Bianchi, with the cash I got for it I could re-invest some money into my Colnagos.

I got offers for ( prices are on CHF that is a little higher that the USD now )

- 1 Campy Super Record 2011 (steel version), groupset new, dismounted from a new bike at a local shop, theasking price is 1500.- and I got the option to buy it, absolute minimum this can be got is 2000.- from a local online retailer 









- 1 set of Shamal Ultra gold Tubulars, used , including Chorus cassette and tubulars, the rear tubular needs to be changed, 730.- the cheapest I could get Shamals is 850.- clincher titanium colored version ( I guess is 2009 version ) 








or 

- 1 set of Bora used ( Ultra 2 front Ultra rear ) for 1800.-

or 

- 1 set of new Bora Ultra 2 from PBK, with all the discounts and coupons and taxes will end at 2200.-



So, I have the cash in hand for the SR11 and Shamals and I have to give an answer to the sellers after Eastern so that is tomorrow.

my concerns are.

1. If I switch the EP in STIT to this group it would be great, but then I will lose the possibility to interchange wheels and components with the other bikes.

That is a real concern as I also have many other parts on my stock including
- a full 7803 triple groupset for when I get older
- new spare parts 1 crankset, 2 BB. 1 FD. 1 right STI, several chainrings (53,52,39,38) and lightly used cassettes ( 11-23, 12-23, 12-25, 2x 12-27 )
- several 7800 32 and 36h hubs
- several training wheels ( DA/OP 32x3, DA/GP4 tubs 32x3, WH-7801 )

off course all that can be sold but then with a loss because the 7800 is not yet the latest groupset and then it comands less money in the market, but it is still superbly functional light and performant.

2. Bike snobery over here says a Colnago should be on Campy, but in fact all the glorious Colnago history was written on Dura Ace, ( Mapei, Rabobank, Milram, Landbouke credit etc ) they were all on Dura Ace

Reference
https://pro.cycling.it/pdf/bici_freire_pro_12_07.pdf
https://pro.cycling.it/pdf/bici_velo_pro_04_07.pdf

and off course my EP 54cm STIT is from he same year has same setup pic here.









3. If I switch to Campy the EP then I will slide into an slippery slope and will need to migrate the other bikes to Campy 11 too, that would cost an small fortune to take them to the same level as they are on Dura Ace now. I would need, 2 more Record or SuperRecord groups ( 4000 ) , Boras ( 2200 ), Hyperons ( 2500 ) and many spare parts etc. so all in all spend some 15,000 in parts and then resell my Dura Ace stuff on a loss.

4. Pedals ? I only have Shimano DA pedals, so I would have to switch them too ? to Looks ? to Speedplay ?

5. Esthetically wise I think the Golden Shamals will clash with the STIT Colnago don't you think ?

so, decisions, decisions 

Ô RBR oracle tell me what to do


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Are you looking to adopt?


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

You are going to be seriously poor when you switch one to Campy and then decide to do everything. I would say keep what you have until the Shifters go out.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Obvious you want it so just do it. 

Sell your Shimano on ebay to a worthy Trek owner.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Come on now tell the truth............ You're really a DI 2 kinda guy, cause you just like pushing the buttons


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

not really, I am not even interested on the mechanic DA 7900

I passed on the gold wheels as they would be too loud. It is a pitty, if they were black I would have got them no questions asked.

I got a set of 2008 Campy Neutron for $150 for my C40, but maybe I could use them to do a temporary build.

I am almost decided to get the SR because the price is unbeatable and then do an slow migration to Campy targeting 2012, sounds good ?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Salsa_Lover said:


> not really, I am not even interested on the mechanic DA 7900
> 
> I passed on the gold wheels as they would be too loud. It is a pitty, if they were black I would have got them no questions asked.
> 
> ...


If you are migrating to SR11 with your fleet of high-end Colnagos, is there such a thing as "too loud"? 

As a matter of fact, if there were Shamal 2-ways (I like tubeless) I'd be all over them. Unfortunately I have to put up with boring black and red 2010 Shamal. 

Neutrons are not bad at all, actually. They are very nice riding wheels. Enjoy your conversion process! I think you made the right call on the SR11, the price really is good. Is it common to have such nice deals in Zurich or are you a special "client"?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am quite "special" 

and no it is not that common, I guess also the dollar to swiss franc weaknesss is helping as the prices from online retailers are very low these days.

I will get the SR as the price is unbeatable and mount it with the Neutrons and then time will tell I will wait until I get the right wheels

I could keep one EP on Dura Ace/C50s and the other on SR11/Netrons (it is a 2008 set ) untill I sell the EP Sloping.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

well the shop ( which is located 80km away ) shipped the groupset on thursday so I will get it monday.

In preparation to it I went to the local shops around the city to see if they will be able to help me with the chain tool.

Surprise. None of them carry any Campagnolo, not even 10 speed. 

I don't have a problem with this I can service my own bikes, but now I will have then to buy the $140 chain tool, But also what if the chain fails when I am away home I can't count on a smalll town shop to be equiped for Campy 11

How do you guys do ?

there is a "Clarks" 11 speed link on CRC, have any of you used it ?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=56349


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Have you looked into the Park Tools tool combo for 11 speed, Salsa?
Should save some money compared to the Campagnolo tool (which I got for free with my then 1000 km old SR group).


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm using a KMC 11 speed chain (w/quick link) on my 2011 Athena.

The Park pin peening tool is pretty cheap. That's all you need a special tool for anyway - peening the end of the pin.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

that Park tool is not a solution

you still need a normal chain tool, the $50 Park Tool only do the last step the peening of the pin.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> I'm using a KMC 11 speed chain (w/quick link) on my 2011 Athena.
> 
> The Park pin peening tool is pretty cheap. That's all you need a special tool for anyway - peening the end of the pin.


KMC chain including quick link will cost me CHF 75.- 
Super record chain only 48.- 

as the link is not replaceable and costs 15 CHF each then the Campy chain tool pays for itselft just after the 5th use ......


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> that Park tool is not a solution
> 
> you still need a normal chain tool, the $50 Park Tool only do the last step the peening of the pin.


I guessed you had a chain tool from before. 
Go Campagnolo then. The quality remains long after the price is forgotten.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

mmm, I am considering to resell the SR11 group now


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Well the final decision is to go on SR11 and get some Boras

Bora Ones cost $1000 less than the Bora Ultra IIs and only weight 50gr more, I lose the carbon hubs and ceramic bearings

Are the CULT bearings and carbon hubs worth $1000 ? I don't think so but probably someone here who has riden both can give an opinion ?

Also there is a guy in Italy selling a set of Bora Ultra ( not Ultra II ) for EUR 800.- it is tempting but I think I will only buy new stuff for this builds.

Arguments pro or against the Bora One ?

Next decision is which one to swap to Campagnolo SR the 52s white one or the STIT 54 Trad ? 

decisions, decisions.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Great choice! Welcome to the club! 

The CULT bearing system is nice, but whether it really affects performance much I doubt it. The Bora One's price point is really attractive, and I might go that route someday. Looking forward to your review of the wheelset ;-).


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

*Update - The Conversion*

Well, after much debating and trying to decide what to do, I finally did it and with an unexpected chain of events.

I was ready to convert the 54 traditional, as I prefer the horizontal top tube that gives a differente feel compared to the 52s, however the 52s is too beautiful to sell it, not only is pretty but also the fit is good, their feel is quite close though, after some other test rides I saw that with the choice of wheels and tyre pressure the feel of both is indeed very close. I did preferred the traditional geometry though.

I did try to buy some used Boras but missed two good oportunities, but also I found the "good deal" on the used Neutrons I had for only $150 wasn't a good deal at al as the freehub is worn and has play so I would need to change freehub and probably also bearings.

Also as I don't have the luck fabsroman has to have his wife that limits his purchases I had to impose me some rules. 

So then I decided first that from now on and for this conversion I will only buy new parts and second that I will not put any fresh money into this, the money for the conversions have to come out of bike or part sales.

I sold 2 Dura Ace groups ( a new triple and a used standard ) and also a set of 7850-C24-CL wheels. so I could now go for the wheels.

New Boras are expensive, some 2600, so I was looking for the best deal around, I went to a local Campagnolo wholesaler/online retailer who is based on the Germany border, to see If I could get a good price on a set of Boras.

To my surprise he had on the shop a NOS C-50/Record 11/Eurus, a 2009 bike that was built and have been 2 years on display, he was willing to let it go for a price that was lower than the cost of the parts. On my size 56 traditional so I decided to pass on the wheels and buy this beauty.










It has a compact and a set of carbon EC90 ergo bars that I really dislike, full Campagnolo Record 2009 version, new and virgin. not even ever had a set of pedals screwed in , nor the rims had ever been braked on ! he did mount the contis reversed as you see on the pic.

I took it for a test ride and the ride was great and made me realise that it had what I liked on the EP 54, but felt much better, in fact it made me realise that the 54trad is small for me even both setup exactly the same, the 56 feels more balanced, and sure the road feel is more comfortable even with the stiff Eurus on, the comfort feel is even better with the Neutrons.

So this lead me to the final decision. 

I will keep only the C-40 plus 2 modern Colnagos

1. The C-50 as the sportive touring bike, built for comfort, with Neutron wheels and will keep the compact, I ordered a set of 52/36 Specialites Nerius rings and probably I will get also a 38. like this I can have it on standard gearing, and also on compact for relaxed rides, centuries and my old age.

here is a pic with the Neutrons, alas this set of neutrons has play on the cassette so the shifting is not great, a new set of Neutron Ultras is on order. I will also setup a set of new Cinelli Rams when I can get them at good price. 

( BTW I made this bottle cages with colnago logo but both of them doesn't fit on the frame even if there is space the place for the screws put them too close, weird )











2. The EP 52s as the more sports oriented bike, built for performance, with the Eurus that came with the C-50, it has standard gearing and of Cinelli Rams. A set of Hutchinson Fusion 3 is on order to experiment with tubeless, when they and the Neutron Ultras arrive, the Open Corsas will go to the Neutrons.










The Ergos seem to have been designed to match perfectly the RAMs, amazing !










Both bikes have shimano pedals in the moment, but they will be soon replaced by Look Keo Max Carbons.

Like this I have two bikes that have quite different ride characteristics and are estetically complementary. I am very happy with this setup.

Also both bikes have 2 cm of spacers over the stem that will maybe be good for when old age forces me to have less saddle to bars drop...

3. The other two Colnagos remain on Dura Ace with the Carbon tubulars and both have been put for sale locally, but well I am not that keen on that they get sold, if they get sold then I will authorise me to buy new Boras or Hyperons, otherwise I will remain with my current setup.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

guess what would be my next Conversion project ?










I got this set from a sponsored ex-pro racer that received this set for his Cyclocross Rig. 

Yes ! it is an original Campagnolo Record 11 speed 46T ring, I will be swaping the Shimano 7800 on my Ridley to this set soon will post pics 

The Look Quartz are a NOS set ( I think it is the first generation ) and I have read they had problems, does anybody here know about that ?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Salsa_Lover said:


> guess what would be my next Conversion project ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brother (in Campagnolo), that is an amazing find: a 46t original :-O :-O :-O ... !

Looking forward to finished pics. 

Aren't you glad we convinced you to be baptized into the Church of Santo Tullio?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Wonderful find, Salsa.


----------



## summiluxer (Feb 17, 2012)

Woah... what kind of bars are those!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cinelli RAMs custom painted


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> So,
> 
> I can't make up my mind so I will post this here on the Shimano Forum and on the Colnago Forum and let the collective mind decide.
> 
> ...


If you need convince'n you don't deserve Campy.:idea:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

After our early spring in march, we are having a very ugly april, cold and rainy. So well we had a full rain weekend, and I just used it to rebuild the Cyclocross bike.

Here is a pic before the conversion










Here is how it turned out. I got these Zondas for a great price, so I could use it on Clinchers like this









Or ( just for presentation only to see how it looks like ) on Boras, I really don't think I need 50mm carbon Tubulars









The best is like this with the GP4 tubulars, I rebuilt my set using Centaur Hubs, that are anodized Century Gray, so it matches the frame color.

















This is the setup I will use, I really like the 32x3 GP4 wheelset for Cross.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Salsa_Lover said:


> After our early spring in march, we are having a very ugly april, cold and rainy. So well we had a full rain weekend, and I just used it to rebuild the Cyclocross bike.


That's awesome! Very nice! Good to see you have embraced Campagnolo completely and thoroughly. 

What brakes do you use on there?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

They are Tektros, I am thinking on swaping them for black ones, but it works quite well with them now.


----------

